# "Special Kitty" litter with dirted tank...



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Betta Midler,

Because the 'Special Kitty' is much lighter than the Black Diamond blasting sand any disturbance in the substrate (including digging snails) will cause the BDBS to sink downward and the 'Special Kitty' and soil to move upward. A thinner layer or soil / Special Kitty and or a thicker layer of BDBS will help mitigate the problem but gravity will always win.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

In addition to the weight difference, size is also a factor. Even if they weighed the same, the smaller particles will find their way to the bottom

...and Betta Midler is a hilarious name!


----------



## Betta Midler (Jan 20, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist - 
Thanks - I hadn't thought about the relative weights... I have a pretty thin layer of soil already, I suppose I could add more black diamond on top, though like you say, the clay chunks will continue to work their way up. Sounds like my best bet is to live with it until I'm ready to re-do the tank. 

KayakJimW - 
Good point about particle size! I'm thinking when I re-do the tank, I'll get real clay, or just leave it out all together. My work tank (10 gal, way more heavily planted than the 5 gal) has been running about 18 months now and the plants are still growing like crazy. My work tank was my first one (let's not count those little betta bowls I had in the 80's) and I started it as a Walsted, though I have added a sponge filter to keep the debris collected and prevent the scummy stuff on top.

... and glad you like my "nom de poisson"!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I topped the kitty litter with river sand in my 20g long.


----------

